#  Schulmedizin >   Langzeitbehandlung von Schnittwunden >

## amphi

Hallo zusammen, 
ich brauche wirklich dringend eure Hilfe, zuvor aber zum besseren Verständnis: ich habe eine Freundin, die Aufgrund von Depressionen und Angststörungen an selbst verletzendem Verhalten leidet. Sie ist bereits in psychiatrischer Behandlung, hat sich jedoch vor kurzem relativ tiefe Schnitte zugezogen ... 
Meine Fragen an euch ist, wie ich ihre Wunden am besten verarzten kann. Beim letzten mal, habe ich die tiefen Wunden mit Betaisodona eingeschmiert und dann mit einer Kompresse und einer Binde verbunden. Ist das so richtig? Und wie oft muss man den Verband erneuern? Worauf muss ich achten? 
Weiterhin hat sie Angst davor das die Narben noch lange sichtbar bleiben, was wahrscheinlich auch der Fall sein wird. Kann man dem irgendwie entgegen wirken? Gibt es dafür Salben? Sie hat mir auch erzählt das ihr Psychologe ihr Hautlotion zum einschmieren der Wunden gibt, ist das Sinnvoll? Und wenn ja: gibt es spezielle Inhaltsstoffe auf die man bei solchen Lotionen achten sollte? Kann die Lotion/Salbe schon genutzt werden wenn noch Schorf auf den Wunden ist oder sollte man damit warten bis die Wunden zugeheilt sind? 
Und zuletzt: Woran erkenne ich ob sich eine Wunde entzündet hat bzw. ob bei der Heilung etwas schief läuft? Am liebsten würde ich sie ja wenigstens ein mal pro Woche zum Arzt bringen und ihn einen Blick darauf werfen lassen, aber sie wehrt sich dagegen. 
Wie ihr seht brauche ich wirklich dringen Hilfe, ich selber habe keinerlei medizinische Ausbildung oder Erfahrung, ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, von mir aus auch gerne Links in denen Informationen stehen, je mehr desto besser. 
Vielen Dank im voraus.

----------


## josie

Hallo Amphi!  

> hat sich jedoch vor kurzem relativ tiefe Schnitte zugezogen ...

 Prinzipiell ist die Frage wie tief die Schnitte sind, ob sie evt genäht werden müßen?
Da es wohl schon ein paar Tage her ist und wohl das Bluten aufgehört hat, wird es wohl nicht mehr notwendig sein, die Narben können halt etwas größer sein.   

> Beim letzten mal, habe ich die tiefen Wunden mit Betaisodona  eingeschmiert und dann mit einer Kompresse und einer Binde verbunden.  Ist das so richtig?

 Das ist völlig in Ordnung so, wie Du es gemacht hast.
Ich würde schon tgl frisch verbinden, weil sonst die Kompresse auf der Wunde verkleben kann und jedesmal, wenn VW gemacht wird, alles wieder aufgerissen wird.   

> Weiterhin hat sie Angst davor das die Narben noch lange sichtbar  bleiben, was wahrscheinlich auch der Fall sein wird. Kann man dem  irgendwie entgegen wirken?

 Nicht wirklich, am besten wäre halt, sie würde das Schneiden sein lassen.   

> Sie hat mir auch erzählt das ihr Psychologe ihr Hautlotion zum einschmieren der Wunden gibt, ist das Sinnvoll?

 Zu welchem Zweck?, ich kann das nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht weiß, wie Zusammensetzung der Lotion ist.   

> Kann die Lotion/Salbe schon genutzt werden wenn noch Schorf auf den  Wunden ist oder sollte man damit warten bis die Wunden zugeheilt sind?

 Da ich die Zusammensetzung nicht kenne.........................
Prinzipiell würde ich, wenn überhaupt, eine Wund-und Heilsalbe mit Panthenol benutzen, aber am allerbesten wäre, wenn man gleich von Anfang einen Wundverband mit Hydrokolloidpflaster machen würde (vielleicht kann das der Psychologe aufschreiben) dadurch wird Wundsekret und Keime  absorbiert,es gibt kein Verkleben mit der Wunde, es ist wasserdicht,  atmungsaktiv und hautfreundlich.   

> Woran erkenne ich ob sich eine Wunde entzündet hat bzw. ob bei der Heilung etwas schief läuft?

 Wenn die Wunde z.B. nach ein paar Tagen mehr Beschwerden macht, als am Anfang der Verletzung.

----------

